# When the forum is down for maintenance...



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It would be "nice" of you to figure out how not to reset the viewed threads status when the forum is down for maintenance and I try to visit.

I tried to visit this morning but saw a message that maintenance was ongoing. Just came back and it appears that there are no threads posted since my last visit. I count my last visit as the last time I was able to read the postings, not the last time I tried to read postings...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Also, the maintenance message says "Will are currently working on forum maintenance", or something to that affect...
Who's Will??? Will Smith??? Will Clark??? Will Rogers???
I'm guessing it should probably be "We"...either that, or Will "His lumber is lethal" Clark...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

pdhenry....When you come to the site, even though it is down, it still counts you as visiting. Thus when it reopens, based on how long it was down, it will show on new posts for that would be true based on the last visit time. The code would need to be modified to check the board state before it sets the last visit time.

Yes, typo when rushing to get an issue resolved.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, I figured it was a vBulletin issue. I'm just over-dependent on the "unread messages" feature.


----------

